# Recent adds to your list of favorite singers



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

the Italian-American dramatic soprano Dusolina Giannini is moving up the ranks for me as of recently: a voice with natural chiaro scuro, powerful chest tones and gleaming high notes that never lost their fullness (for golden age singers, every voice had to be both "dark" and "bright". these were complimentary qualities, not opposing ones).


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^ Some impressive breath control there.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Giannini's complete Aida is a treasure. She's a wonderful dramatic soprano.

Just discovered Marta Fuchs a few days ago. I thought I knew most of the truly great singers, but I didn't know her, and I would class her even with Traubel and Flagstad for Wagnerian sopranos. She has an utterly beautiful and solid voice, with strong chest voice on the bottom, and pianissimo on top that would make Caballe blush. This is the kind of singer that proves the decline of singing to me: it's not that everyone back then could sing like this, but that there's nobody on this earth right now who can make these sounds. From about 1:20 on is ethereal magic. Pure and liquid, but still dark and solid. She is a top 10 singer for me. Wow.





If anything, she's better here! :52 to :57! She makes it sound effortless.





Listen to her Brunhilde. Trill but not a trace of shrillness. Huge, powerful voice.


----------

